# Licking Pillow?



## kouneli (Nov 3, 2012)

So for some reason, Bradley has started licking my pillow...one that I don't use, but it's still on the bed. He started this last night, and is doing it again as I type. :rollseyes So I wonder what could've started this? He's 5 years old and has never done this before. 

Anyone else's bun do this?


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, my last bun would lick his bed (and me, constantly). It's normal. Some buns just like licking.


----------



## kouneli (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I've had one bunny that would lick me, her saltwheel, her cage...etc.

But Bradley's never really licked before (and he still doesn't lick his salt wheel). I haven't seen him lick anything else recently...just the pillow. And as far as I know there's nothing food-related that fell on the pillow.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

maybe he likes the taste!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

maybe they're having a secret love affair and they're ready to go public with it


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 3, 2012)

Nibbles licks whatever he's laying on!!

See here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0bEQfNy6pA&feature=plcp[/ame]

Sometimes he's at it for so long he leaves a huge wet spot behind (I'm talking 4-5" in diameter or bigger!). Crazy buns. I have no clue why he does it!


----------



## littl3red (Nov 3, 2012)

No clue. Maya licked my leg for like a whole minute yesterday, I was like "what are you doing? Oddball." I guess my jeans must taste pretty good.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 3, 2012)

Sapphire likes to lick this bed that she's laying in. I swear she acts like she's grooming the stuffed rim. So funny. (Mocha never licks it)

As a side note, you mentioned salt licks. I've heard different stuff on them, but from what I've heard, at best they are simply unnecessary and at worst they could be harmful. I've not read anywhere that they are necessary. --just something to consider.


----------



## kouneli (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I know that salt licks aren't necessary, but I've had a couple of bunnies that would chew their cage unless I put a salt lick in. Some like it, some don't care (like Bradley).

Well, was just wondering what could've caused him to start licking something all of a sudden... lol Just some weird bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 3, 2012)

Fin treats us like we're lollipops. Serena and Lilli will lick us a lot and Lilli is our "grunting" queen, especially if we're slow with treats or veggies.


----------



## patches2593 (Nov 3, 2012)

omg!! my rabbit also likes to lick my pillow!! and the blankets. when my sister moved out of the house (and we shared a bedroom so theres two beds), the rabbit claimed her bed. every time i let him out for exercise, he runs around a little bit and then goes and jumps right onto the bed licks it and lays down with his feet kicked out  (sometimes with my cat too; they are snugglers its so cute when they lay with each other)


----------

